# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Jozef

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Jozef
Oude Liersebaan 4
Malle

Bezoek de website van Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Jozef


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Jozef.*

----------


## wilxg

op 6 december 2009 ben ik opgenomen in dit ziekenhuis met de klacht : een verstopte slokdarm en hevige buikpijn.
Zelfs op zondag leek het alsof dit ziekenhuis op volledige besetting werkt.
Mijn complimenten voor de zeer efficiente wijze van onderzoek; CT scan, bloedonderzoek, rontgenfoto's en een snel bezoek van de mdl arts Dr H. Buscher.
Binnen 2 uur was alles al in kaart gebracht en volgde al een infuus met medicatie.
Uiteindelijk is het ziekenhuisverblijf uitgelopen tot 3 weken, maar in die periode zijn
mijn slokdarmproblemen verholpen, maar ook de geconstateerde dikkedarmkanker verwijderd en de opvlamming van de ziekte van crohn tot rust gebracht.
De verpleging was uitstekend! evenals de prettige communicatie van de behandelende artsen en chirurgen.
Het is opvallend hoe gemotiveerd en efficient deze mensen hun job doen.

----------


## pruts

Dank aan het Spoedpersoneel voor de vele malen dat ik hechtingen kwam halen en de toch altijd vriendelijke service!

----------

